# Install new finders on aluminum boat!!!



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone want to make a little extra money to instal 2 finders I live in canton ohio


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Any respond to this? As I have a similar situation, with no personal experience


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd do it but I'm in columbus ohio. If you wanna drive down let me know.


----------

